# I am back!



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi folks

Did you miss me? 

Apologies, but I have been working in London all week and had no time to even pop in. I fly back to Dubai tomorrow so normal service resumes shortly.

What's news? Have I missed anything interesting? 

-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

erm sorry, but who are you ?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Elphaba,

Nice to hear from you, thought you had forgot about us.

Since you left us we've been getting drunk with Pukka Pukkas. 

Have a safe trip back to Dubai!

Izzy


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Did you miss me?
> 
> ...



Sorry, do we know you? 
​


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I think the Pukka Pukkas is the only real news.


----------



## SimonZ (Nov 12, 2008)

Wellcome back!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Some of you are cheeky gits! 

I can't wait to get home. It is far too cold in the UK.

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Some of you are cheeky gits!
> 
> I can't wait to get home. It is far too cold in the UK.
> 
> -


I miss the cold, can't wait to get back in December - hope it's snowing!!!


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I miss the cold, can't wait to get back in December - hope it's snowing!!!


It is cold..... and wet


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

*Rain*

Is it not rainy in London? How did you keep from being burned? Did you wear that long coat thingy with the deep hood? I am sure Dubai is much better on your skin.


----------

